# Lawnmower Blenny Not Eating!



## AngelFish23 (Dec 31, 2008)

I got a Lawnmower Blenny about a week ago, and I don't think it's eating. I read that when they are rapidly breathing and opening up and closing their mouths that means they are hungry. When I open up the tank lid he just hides under a rock and doesn't come out. I have been trying to target feed him with a syringe, but I just don't think he is eating... :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

try feeding right before light out, seens to be a shy fish. if you have lunar lights you can check to see if the darken makes him come out.


----------



## AngelFish23 (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay! Thanks! I'll be sure to try that!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Try putting an algea sheet in if you havent yet


----------



## reefdaddy (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeppers the sheet should work, Shy fish will only roam at nite generaly so stick the sheet in let him get it at his leasure.


----------



## FreeEnterprise (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it a new tank?

Lawnmowers need algea. If your tank is established, it will eat off the glass, and rocks, and you probably wouldn't notice, as they can be shy till they get to know you... You can tell they are doing it by the little round holes in the algea on the glass that they leave behind.

Plus, some fish caught in the wild just can't make the switch to tank life... sadly it happens. 

You can look at his belly to see if he is eating, its pretty obvious if it is shrunken in, or swelled out.

I love those fish, they look like a dr. suess fish. My wife named mine lucifer... She didn't like how it was always staring at her.


----------



## moparmussel (Nov 7, 2008)

i break up an algae wafer and let it drop to bottom,works great!


----------

